# CHATSWORTH,GA-1YR F-#100108-009 DIES MONDAY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

100108 009- Pretty 1 1/2yr-old PB GSD girl is sweet and friendly. She enjoys being with people and with other dogs. She will make a great family pet.



This adorable pup is scheduled to die THIS Mon a.m., Oct. 6 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!! 

NOTE: The pup must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided + transport to the NE available 

Please e-mail or call ASAP. Your rescue help is very much appreciated! 

Jamie Sprague
[email protected] 

404-320-7467


Tina Fulmer

H: 770-443-4366

[email protected] 



Erin Miller 

H: 770-667-2554 

[email protected] 


Pauline Davis 

[email protected] 

c: 706-463-2194


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! There is something very very special about her


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

up to the top...dies Monday


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Back up sweety.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

She is a beauty and Monday will die


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Her time is almost up....











100108 009- Pretty 1 1/2yr-old PB GSD girl is sweet and friendly. She enjoys being with people and with other dogs. She will make a great family pet.



This adorable pup is scheduled to die THIS Mon a.m., Oct. 6 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!! 

NOTE: The pup must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided + transport to the NE available 

Please e-mail or call ASAP. Your rescue help is very much appreciated! 

Jamie Sprague
[email protected] 

404-320-7467


Tina Fulmer

H: 770-443-4366

[email protected] 



Erin Miller 

H: 770-667-2554 

[email protected] 


Pauline Davis 

[email protected] 

c: 706-463-2194


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Tomorrow this dog will be put to death for no reason other than noone wants her..

Kathryn


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Poor Sweet Girl !


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

buuummppppp


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Dies today


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I really like this girl... I am still hoping someone will save at the last minute


----------



## rmcm (May 7, 2008)

I am trying but it is not easy if you are not with a rescue group


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

??? any updates


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

" October 7 2008, 5:43 PM 


She was on the xpost today 10.7

100108 009- Pretty 1 1/2yr-old PB GSD girl is sweet and friendly. She enjoys being with people and with other dogs. She will make a great family pet."


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

What a beautiful face.


----------

